# Beyond the Gates of Antares Starter Set



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Strike Vector One: The Xilos Horizon is the starter set for Beyond the Gates of Antares. This set contains everything you need to start gaming including complete tabletop wargame rules, army lists, battle scenarios and two opposing forces: the Concord and the Ghar.

-Launch Edition of the box game contains the hardback rulebook and launch edition miniature, available for a limited time.

-Developed from the award winning Bolt Action game system and dynamic turn system.

-Written by Rick Priestley, creator of Warhammer 40,000.

-In depth gaming universe with epic background.

-Quality multi pose plastic models within the game with an ever expanding range of plastic, metal and resin models available.

-Mature games system, perfect for small skirmish actions through to large scale battles.

-Builds on the existing Beyond the Gates of Antares range.

















The full contents of the starter set are:
20 Plastic Concord Strike Troopers
4 Plastic Concord Support Drones
3 Plastic Ghar Battle Squad Walkers
3 Plastic Ghar Assault Squad Walkers
Launch edition metal character model
Full Hard Back Rulebook
Plastic templates and shot tokens
Scenario booklet
Plastic Pin markers
Order Dice & Polyhedral dice

*Available to pre-order in October.*

http://store.warlordgames.com/collections/beyond-the-gates-of-antares


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmm, interesting......


I must admit, I've been very "Meh" towards this game from the start. But looking at the "core" box I'm more impressed than I thought I would be. :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm the same. It plays very similar to Bolt Action, which is good, but at the same time, if I want to play a game that's like BA, I'll play BA. Also, the minis as a whole look shit. There's not one race that appeals aesthetically to me at all, and that's huge, because it's the minis that get me into a game in the first place. Doesn't matter how good a rules set, if the minis are shit I'll never be able to get behind it.

That said, if someone offered to split the contents of two boxes with me I'd probably say yes without hesitation.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Splitting a core box is usually the best way I find


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I only now took a close look at the box art. Funny, I think I've seen something very like it before, about 25 or so years ago, when I bought my copy of Rogue Trader.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I only now took a close look at the box art. Funny, I think I've seen something very like it before, about 25 or so years ago, when I bought my copy of Rogue Trader.


Heh. I was thinking the same thing!

The box art isn't by John Sibbick is it?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

@Khorne'sFist my thought exactly! Total homage/rip-off (delete as appropriate)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> The box art isn't by John Sibbick is it?


A chap called Jon Cave. I was that curious I looked it up last night. I think Priestley may have given him some guidance on EXACTLY what he wanted.



Count_the_Seven said:


> @Khorne'sFist my thought exactly! Total homage/rip-off (delete as appropriate)


Considering Rick Priestley wrote both games I think we can give him some slack in that regard. If anyone deserves to rip off GW it's him.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Exactly why I'm happy to credit it as an homage 

CtS


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> If anyone deserves to rip off GW it's him.


Most definitely!


----------

